# BC Precisions?



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Has anyone here had experience with ordering from BC Precisions? I'm thinking about placing an order, but the one thing stopping me is they don't list the quantity of ball bearings you receive.

Thank you

-Ryan

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I have used their products, but I always buy through Amazon.ca to get free shipping.

When I order, I buy the qty packs, not by weight. No issues and all the ammo seems perfect. 500 or 1000, works out cheap for me.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You can get a good estimate by the number of balls per pound . :iono:


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

treefork said:


> You can get a good estimate by the number of balls per pound . :iono:


That's what I don't understand. How many pounds per "quantity"? It's not listed. I'm assuming it's one pound per "quantity"?

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Do you have a link to the item in question?


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

For 3/8" I believe its about 125 per pound. At least that's what they say on this ebay listing. Good prices and free shipping by the way. http://www.ebay.com/itm/290833916157?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Go old school on them and call.

No need for a thread, guessing or doing calculations. Why is everyone so afraid to ask the source these days?

"If you have any special requests or custom order needs feel free to contact us."

BC Precision
1861 Polk Street
Suite 4
Chattanooga, TN 37408

Phone: 423-521-0159
Email: [email protected]


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

brucered said:


> Go old school on them and call.
> 
> No need for a thread, guessing or doing calculations. Why is everyone so afraid to ask the source these days?
> 
> ...


That's the first thing I did. They didn't give a really clear answer. Perhaps it was the customer service representative, I don't know.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Can you link the item in question.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

brucered said:


> Can you link the item in question.


https://www.bcprecision.com/collections/stainless-steel-bearing-balls/products/5-8-inch-440-stainless-steel-ball-bearings-g25?variant=6564850053

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

NattyShotz said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Can you link the item in question.
> ...


That is the price, PER ball.

Add 50, 100 and then 1000 as you watch the price rise. Cheaper per ball in volume as you add qty.

440 SS is probably overkill for ammo.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

brucered said:


> I have used their products, but I always buy through Amazon.ca to get free shipping.
> 
> When I order, I buy the qty packs, not by weight. No issues and all the ammo seems perfect. 500 or 1000, works out cheap for me.


+1

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

